# Hooking the zoom trick worm help please



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I am fishing the texas style rig. I looked up the way to hook the trick worm. I am using a 4/0 lazer sharp hook anyways is the barb suppose to stick out the top part of the worm? Thats how I been doing it but I been getting stuck a lot lately. Is the hook suppose to be in the trick worm and when the bass hits it it will pop out? please let me know I couldnt really see from the pics online. And I was wondering why I am getting stuck so much because most people say its weedless


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

When I worm fish for bass..NONE of the hook protrudes out the other side from where it is inserted. My partner rigs the same way...look at some of the bass we caught in "My Pictures"

By the way I use anywhere from ultra lite to lite tackle with no more than 4-6# line. So I don't have the ability to drive a worm hook home like you see on the fishing shows. Many of my missed fish are from short strikes (small bass or bream) as evidenced by the worm being pulled down the hook.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

So even using the trick worm? So when the bass hits the hook will just break through the plastic worm???


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I push it throught the top but so I can poke the point back in the worm a little bit to make it weedless


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I think Ill try that. I had the barb out and I kept getting hung up.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i rig all my worms up with the tip of the hook buried. the strike or you setting the hook will drive it through.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigruss (1/21/2009)*So even using the trick worm? So when the bass hits the hook will just break through the plastic worm???


Yes sir, there won't be any problem for the hook to come out of the worm. Like I said I use 4# line and can't hard set a hook. Love ultra lite/lite and 4#.....

Another good thing to do is...After hooking the worm (my hook eye is in the worm) I'll take a wooden toothpick and impale the worm through the hook eye and break off any extra toothpick. This help keeping the worm in place, especially during short hits.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Couple of suggestions: 

Rig on a spinning reel with braided line. Add a 24" leader of floro-carbon. Use a barrel swivel to make the connection. Set drag so that it slips just a little when you set the hook. Remove atiny section of the head so thatthe wormis blunt. When you retrieve it, use a slight twitch. This will cause a "walk-the-dog type action. Great spring time bait. Don't go crazy with colors like I did. I've got a whole drawer ofeverything from bubblegum to tomato. Stay with the junebugs, redbugs and whatever-reds. Here's one rigged with a 4/0 hook.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice jpaul.I appreciate the help


----------

